# Does anyone...?



## Ayleena (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone else play any online horse games?

I play a really fun eventing game called Horse Eden. I really love it because it has color genetics incorporated so you can breed for really interesting colors and its a challenge! Its very realistic and fun to play. Helps keep someone like me who doesn't have a horse right now sane 

So, I was wondering if anyone else plays any horse games and if there are any other really fun ones out there? If anyone else on this forum plays Horse Eden I'd love to get to know you, so send a friend request to Stable #16225!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

oooh i might give it a go!


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

I sometimes play on Howrse might check out horse eden. I agree they also keep me a little sane when not around horses in real life


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

My Stable is a good one too. You can see the horses in their stalls, and you can train and breed them.


----------



## Ayleena (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, I have tried a lot of different horse games over the years and Horse Eden is definitely my game of choice right now - I am TOTALLY addicted! It's great!

I have played my stable and howrse before as well... it was a while back though, so they may have changed since I left.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

I play Howrse too


----------

